# Pompano/Fort Lauderdale/Hollywood areas and spring break



## amanven (Dec 28, 2009)

Was planning on heading to the Fort Lauderdale/Hollywood beach front for a couple of days before going up to Orlando but now I'm having second thoughts about that because of spring break.   Daytona wasn't too bad last year but then we stayed slightly further down from the main spring break hotels and based on what we saw of those areas we were glad we did. 
How rowdy (or not) does it get in the Fort Lauderdale/Hollywood beach areas in mid March? Would we be better off in the Pompano area?


----------



## pranas (Dec 29, 2009)

Ft. Lauderdale beach will not be that rowdy.  It has changed quite a bit since the famous spring break days of the eighties.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 29, 2009)

Hollywood is not rowdy either.  I love Hollywood.  The TS's are not so great in terms of luxury but I do love my Enchanted Isle because it's like how Old Florida used to be.  It's also right on the sand with a great beach and friendly staff.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 29, 2009)

Fort Lauderdale clamped down on Spring Breakers a number of years ago and most of them went north.  They get arrested if they have booze on the Laud beach now ... and you can't park on the street to hang out.  Weather is usually much better than further north too in March.  My timeshare is right on the beach in Laud and I've been going from mid-Feb to mid-Mar for 30 years -- have seen a huge difference over that time.  (It was actually more fun before -- but maybe that was because I was younger).   

Brian


----------



## chriskre (Dec 30, 2009)

Pompano is a very very quiet beach near the timeshares.  Don't stay in La Costa if at all possible.  I'd only do a last call to this place.  Don't do an exchange as you will be extremely disappointed.  This resort needs a total overhaul and doesn't deserve a nice exchange in return for what they will give you.  Now for $289 for the week in a 2 bedroom then maybe I'd consider it with the last calls but only as a last resort.


----------



## amanven (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, they certainly helped put my mind at ease.  It's been 20+ years since we were last in the Fort Lauderdale area. Sounds like it's definitely time to go back and have a look.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 30, 2009)

The early 70's were a lot of fun, but I was in college then. Was in Ft Lauderdale last year during the spring break weeks - tame and lame compared to the good old days.


----------



## coastie (Dec 30, 2009)

*Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort*

I own a couple of units at the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort. This resort has been completely renivated from top to botton in the past 2-3 years. I own in Feb (SuperBowl WEEK) and week 13. Its a real nice resort. You can review the info on either www.FortLauderdaleBeachResort.com or the # in the RCI book is 2121. I understand the younger crowd shows in April for Spring Break. I think the locals have a much better handle on sping break now that years ago. Hopefully I think you would be well pleased with the accomodations of this resort but do your research prior to making any plans. ENJOY


----------

